# Ravezzani: "In arrivo smentita definitiva di Arnault."



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2020)

Fabio Ravezzani su Twitter:

"Da fonte attendibile apprendo che martedì 28 nella conferenza stampa sui risultati del gruppo LVMH a Parigi, Arnault dovrebbe smentire in modo definitivo il suo interesse per il Milan. 
Speriamo non sia così."


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani su Twitter:
> 
> "Da fonte attendibile apprendo che martedì 28 nella conferenza stampa sui risultati del gruppo LVMH a Parigi, Arnault dovrebbe smentire in modo definitivo il suo interesse per il Milan.
> Speriamo non sia così."



Mi sa che qui ci tocca davvero la cordata Armani...comio. Magari dopo la salita dell'Edilnord in Serie A.


----------



## Solo (21 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani su Twitter:
> 
> "Da fonte attendibile apprendo che martedì 28 nella conferenza stampa sui risultati del gruppo LVMH a Parigi, Arnault dovrebbe smentire in modo definitivo il suo interesse per il Milan.
> Speriamo non sia così."


----------



## zamp2010 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Parliamo di una cessione societa a un ricco da anni e non e non arriva mai
Parliamo di giocatori "Vincinissimo" che non arrivano mai

Scusa la negativita ma e veramente stancante...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani su Twitter:
> 
> "Da fonte attendibile apprendo che martedì 28 nella conferenza stampa sui risultati del gruppo LVMH a Parigi, Arnault dovrebbe smentire in modo definitivo il suo interesse per il Milan.
> Speriamo non sia così."



Vedremo se sarà così. Manca una settimana.

In ogni caso anche se fosse io eviterei di fare facili ironie perché dubito che non ci saranno altri compratori importanti interessati. I perché sono già stati esposti più volte, e comprendono anche la situazione attuale della città di Milano, in crescita esponenziale, non solo le potenzialità enormi del brand A.C Milan. Sia negli anni ‘60 che ‘80 quando Milano fioriva fiorivano anche le sue squadre.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Ragazzi, seguiamo questo percorso, perchè questi resteranno altri e se tifate solo,per una nuova proprietá, morirete aspettandola.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, seguiamo questo percorso, perchè questi resteranno altri e se tifate solo,per una nuova proprietá, morirete aspettandola.



Ma si, chi vuoi che prenda un brand come quello del Milan, mica stiamo parlando della Roma. Sia la Roma come brand che Roma città sono molto più appetibili per un investitore straniero.

Noi dobbiamo accontentarci di cinesi insolventi e strozzini sionisti, del resto abbiamo tre scudetti in 120 anni di storia, mica come la Roma che ha centinaia di milioni di tifosi nel mondo e viene venduta a 750 milioni di euro (del resto oh, con tutto quello che hanno fatto ci mancherebbe pure che non trovassero un acquirente) .

Comunque tranquillo, so perfettamente che sia per voi che per i prescritti Idiott è una garanzia, la tua difesa costante verso questa proprietà è chiaramente comprensibile.

Solo che, caro mio, dovreste studiare il passato per capire il presente, e se lo aveste fatto sapreste che questa situazione non durerà a lungo. Divertitevi pure adesso, consapevoli che più vi divertite ora più piangerete dopo.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Gennaio 2020)

Serafini...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma si, chi vuoi che prenda un brand come quello del Milan, mica stiamo parlando della Roma. Sia la Roma come brand che Roma città sono molto più appetibili per un investitore straniero.
> 
> Noi dobbiamo accontentarci di cinesi insolventi e strozzini sionisti, del resto abbiamo tre scudetti in 120 anni di storia, mica come la Roma che ha centinaia di milioni di tifosi nel mondo e viene venduta a 750 milioni di euro (del resto oh, con tutto quello che hanno fatto ci mancherebbe pure che non trovassero un acquirente) .
> 
> ...



Ma per favore!

Scrivo sul Furum da anni e anni, oltre 10.000 post... seguo il Milan dalla B queste patenti di gobbo dati a chi non si allinea al pensiero che si vuole imporre agli altri ... dagli un taglio va!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma per favore!
> 
> Scrivo sul Furum da anni e anni, oltre 10.000 post... seguo il Milan dalla B queste patenti di gobbo dati a chi non si allinea al pensiero che si vuole imporre agli altri ... dagli un taglio va!



Scrivi sul furum? Interessante, ti è venuto in mente Furino, lapsus freudiano?

Scherzi a parte, che tu sia milanista quanto lo era Belluccone ormai è chiaro a tutti qui dentro, spiacente. Però per me puoi continuare, fino a quando ti viene permesso non c’è problema.

P.s: ho visto troll gobbi che hanno resistito anni e anni prima di farsi sgamare, altrove, non sei nè il primo nè l’ultimo.


----------



## Beppe85 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Vista l'attendibilità della fonte... direi che il 28 cambiamo proprietà! Benvenuto Arnault


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Vista l'attendibilità della fonte... direi che il 28 cambiamo proprietà! Benvenuto Arnault



Beppe, devi sapere una cosa: chiunque affermi qualcosa di positivo sul Milan diventa automaticamente un bufalaro doc, viceversa chi afferma cose negative è una fonte affidabile. 

Purtroppo ormai ci è venuto il complesso di Fantozzi.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, seguiamo questo percorso, perchè questi resteranno altri e se tifate solo,per una nuova proprietá, morirete aspettandola.



Mi basterebbero serietà, programmazione, coerenza. Già sarebbero un bel passo avanti.
Cose che non necessitano strettamente di un proprietario fantomatico che investa centinaia di milioni.

Aspettare l'Arnault di turno è un po' come comprare gratta e vinci tutti i giorni, come stile di vita, sperando in una qualche svolta, per poi starsene sul divano tutto il giorno.

Bisognerebbe fare le cose per bene con quello che c'è oggi, prima di tutto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi basterebbero serietà, programmazione, coerenza. Già sarebbero un bel passo avanti.
> Cose che non necessitano strettamente di un proprietario fantomatico che investa centinaia di milioni.
> 
> Aspettare l'Arnault di turno è un po' come comprare gratta e vinci tutti i giorni, come stile di vita, sperando in una qualche svolta, per poi starsene sul divano tutto il giorno.
> ...



Secondo me è parzialmente quello che si sta cercando di fare..purtroppo è una strada molto tortuosa e senza navigatore..potremmo farcela come no..
La competenza è l'unica arma..e sperare che sia possibile operare senza essere costantemente nella gogna del ffp..


----------



## Rivera10 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi basterebbero serietà, programmazione, coerenza. Già sarebbero un bel passo avanti.
> Cose che non necessitano strettamente di un proprietario fantomatico che investa centinaia di milioni.
> 
> Aspettare l'Arnault di turno è un po' come comprare gratta e vinci tutti i giorni, come stile di vita, sperando in una qualche svolta, per poi starsene sul divano tutto il giorno.
> ...



Assolutamente. Il mio sogno è vedere in futuro il Milan camminare sulle proprie gambe un po' come il Bayern Monaco. Una squadra senza un mecenate alle spalle che puo' contare sui propri introiti e che viene gestita, come tu stesso hai ricordato,con programmazione.
Se arrivasse Arnault ovviamente sarei felicissimo ma a me basta un proprietario, si facoltoso, che però metta in campo al primo posto competenza e coerenza nella sua strategia.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è parzialmente quello che si sta cercando di fare..purtroppo è una strada molto tortuosa e senza navigatore..potremmo farcela come no..
> La competenza è l'unica arma..e sperare che sia possibile operare senza essere costantemente nella gogna del ffp..



È difficile, senza dubbio. Almeno sappiamo quello che non dobbiamo fare, cioè quello che abbiamo fatto negli ultimi anni.

Penso che rimettere il Milan in carreggiata sia il primo passo. A questo Milan qui non si interessa nessuno in concreto, secondo me, mi pare ragionevole.

Vedremo. A me Arnault pare fantomatico, se poi sarà tutto vero champagne... nel frattempo, oppure nel mondo reale, bisogna sistemare le cose perché non è accettabile arrivare esimi con una rosa che costa come la nostra.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> È difficile, senza dubbio. Almeno sappiamo quello che non dobbiamo fare, cioè quello che abbiamo fatto negli ultimi anni.
> 
> Penso che rimettere il Milan in carreggiata sia il primo passo. A questo Milan qui non si interessa nessuno in concreto, secondo me, mi pare ragionevole.
> 
> Vedremo. A me Arnault pare fantomatico, se poi sarà tutto vero champagne... nel frattempo, oppure nel mondo reale, bisogna sistemare le cose perché non è accettabile arrivare esimi con una rosa che costa come la nostra.



Dobbiamo lavorare per tornare stabilmente nelle prime 4, non possiamo finire dietro regolarmente a squadre come Lazio, atalanta, Napoli..

Tra l'altro finalmente dopo anni il Napoli sta cannando in pieno l'anno..vedremo adesso se ADL mette mano al portafoglio o se senza introiti dalla CL il progetto si ridimensiona...


----------



## sunburn (22 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi basterebbero serietà, programmazione, coerenza. Già sarebbero un bel passo avanti.
> Cose che non necessitano strettamente di un proprietario fantomatico che investa centinaia di milioni.
> 
> Aspettare l'Arnault di turno è un po' come comprare gratta e vinci tutti i giorni, come stile di vita, sperando in una qualche svolta, per poi starsene sul divano tutto il giorno.
> ...


Il problema principale, però, sta proprio nell’attuale proprietà. Qui è passato in cavalleria per questioni affettive dovute al loro passato da calciatori, ma non sta né in cielo né in terra che si prendano come dirigenti di vertice dell’area sportiva tre ex calciatori, di cui uno non aveva mai fatto il dirigente in un club costretto a muoversi con cautela sul mercato e due alla loro prima esperienza assoluta come dirigenti di club.
Penso che sia una cosa mai vista nella storia dell’imprenditoria mondiale. È come se FCA avesse sostituito Marchionne con un laureando in scienze politiche.


----------



## sunburn (22 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vedremo se sarà così. Manca una settimana.
> 
> In ogni caso anche se fosse io eviterei di fare facili ironie perché dubito che non ci saranno altri compratori importanti interessati. I perché sono già stati esposti più volte, e comprendono anche la situazione attuale della città di Milano, in crescita esponenziale, non solo le potenzialità enormi del brand A.C Milan. Sia negli anni ‘60 che ‘80 quando Milano fioriva fiorivano anche le sue squadre.


È possibile che il Milan possa interessare a qualcuno, ma è altamente improbabile che possa interessare a chi è già leader mondiale nel settore in cui esercita la propria attività. Deve esserci la volontà di espandere in maniera esponenziale il proprio mercato e/o l’immagine della propria azienda attraverso lo strumento calcio. È questo il motivo che ha spinto Berlusconi, Suning, sceicchi ecc a spendere soldi nel calcio.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo lavorare per tornare stabilmente nelle prime 4, non possiamo finire dietro regolarmente a squadre come Lazio, atalanta, Napoli..
> 
> Tra l'altro finalmente dopo anni il Napoli sta cannando in pieno l'anno..vedremo adesso se ADL mette mano al portafoglio o se senza introiti dalla CL il progetto si ridimensiona...



E siamo onesti: serve Arnault per arrivare quarti in serie A?

Poi naturalmente arrivasse uno come lui si festeggia, ma nel frattempo dobbiamo tornare a lottare il quarto posto a prescindere e in modo stabile.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema principale, però, sta proprio nell’attuale proprietà. Qui è passato in cavalleria per questioni affettive dovute al loro passato da calciatori, ma non sta né in cielo né in terra che si prendano come dirigenti di vertice dell’area sportiva tre ex calciatori, di cui uno non aveva mai fatto il dirigente in un club costretto a muoversi con cautela sul mercato e due alla loro prima esperienza assoluta come dirigenti di club.
> Penso che sia una cosa mai vista nella storia dell’imprenditoria mondiale. È come se FCA avesse sostituito Marchionne con un laureando in scienze politiche.



Giusto quello che scrivi, ma solo in parte. La Roma con il quotatissimo Monchi ha fatto pure peggio.

Questo per dire che una soluzione non è giusta o sbagliata a prescindere. Io in Boban e Maldini vedo inesperienza, eppure vedo anche competenza. Non sono proprio due sbarbatelli, opinione mia, e a parte dei grossi errori che sappiamo stanno comunque facendo meglio dei loro predecessori in alcune cose, incluso Galliani.

Io su Boban e Maldini aspetto a emettere sentenze, sebbene quello che scrivi tu è condivisibile in linea di principio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema principale, però, sta proprio nell’attuale proprietà. Qui è passato in cavalleria per questioni affettive dovute al loro passato da calciatori, ma non sta né in cielo né in terra che si prendano come dirigenti di vertice dell’area sportiva tre ex calciatori di cui uno non aveva mai fatto il dirigente in un club costretto a muoversi con cautela sul mercato e due alla loro prima esperienza assoluta come dirigenti di club.
> Penso che sia una cosa mai vista nella storia dell’imprenditoria mondiale. È come se FCA avesse sostituito Marchionne con un laureando in scienze politiche.



Secondo me le scelte non sono sbagliate in assoluto.

A capo della società, al di la dei giudizi (perdipiù a pelle), c'è una persona esperta come Gazidis.

A gestire la struttura tecnica ci sono due persone che di calcio capiscono, che sanno trasmettere il senso d'appartenenza e di importanza della società (vedi Maldini con Hernandez), oggettivamente non esperti come capacità di trattativa, ma che il problema sia di come le negoziazioni sono portate avanti è tutto da vedere. 

Questi sono affiancati da una persona (anche qui sospendiamo i giudizi sul merito tecnico) molto esperta come gestione dello scouting come Moncada e da una spalla del responsabile tecnico tra i più esperti essendo stato braccio destro di Sabatini per anni.

Le scelte fatte da questi in ingresso per me sono state veramente buone, tenendo conto del budget a disposizione : Bennacer, Hernandez, Leao, Duarte e Krunic arrivati con soli 29 milioni complessivi di payroll impegnato; di fatto finanziati quest anno con le cessioni di Cutrone, Gomez e Djalo. Rebic, arrivato i cambio del "pacco" A.Silva, aspetterei fine anno per valutare tale operazione.
Gli arrivi di Ibrahimovic e poi quelli low cost di Kjaer e Begovic (che con le cessioni di Caldara e Reina in prestito, pagano Ibra), mi sembrano operazioni tutto sommato ragionevoli.

Il disastro è in uscita. Veramente un disastro, ma per giudicare l'operato sarebbe bene vedere che offerte sono arrivate sul tavolo.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Il mio sogno è vedere in futuro il Milan camminare sulle proprie gambe un po' come il Bayern Monaco. Una squadra senza un mecenate alle spalle che puo' contare sui propri introiti e che viene gestita, come tu stesso hai ricordato,con programmazione.
> Se arrivasse Arnault ovviamente sarei felicissimo ma a me basta un proprietario, si facoltoso, che però metta in campo al primo posto competenza e coerenza nella sua strategia.



In linea di principio deve essere così, a prescindere dalla proprietà.

Il facoltoso mecenate serve per raddrizzare la baracca, poi anche lui vorrà una società che si regga in piedi da sola oppure è un bischero come gli altri.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me le scelte non sono sbagliate in assoluto.
> 
> A capo della società, al di la dei giudizi (perdipiù a pelle), c'è una persona esperta come Gazidis.
> 
> ...



Giustissimo, concordo in pieno.

Non è tutto un disastro come si vuol pensare, ragionando di pancia.

Sul mercato in uscita va detto che i nostri hanno stipendi molto più alti del loro reale valore, cosa che li rende poco appetibili se sono con offerte risicate o prestiti, e dal canto nostro non è che possiamo svendere tutti, anzi, in un modo o nell'altro qualche plusvalenza va fatta.

Aggiungo che il trio Maldini-Boban-Massara per la prima volta dopo tanti anni hanno ridotto il costo della rosa quest'anno, per me non è un segnale proprio da trascurare. Stanno mettendo alcuni punti fermi nella squadra riducendo i costi, non mi pare poco, la strada seppure tutta in salita e tortuosa è quella giusta.


----------



## gemy (22 Gennaio 2020)

Basta sperare rimboccarsi le maniche e ripartire per me i nostri dirigenti sono capaci e se è stata venduta la Roma anche il Milan sara venduto


----------



## Gas (22 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me le scelte non sono sbagliate in assoluto.
> 
> A capo della società, al di la dei giudizi (perdipiù a pelle), c'è una persona esperta come Gazidis.
> 
> ...



Concordo, i nostri dirigenti sono molto criticati ma secondo me non stanno facendo per nulla male.
Stanno snellendo la struttura dei costi e per quanto riguarda il mercato in uscita, come diceva Lineker10, bisogna tenere conto del fatto che i giocatori che vorremmo vendere hanno stipendi alti e quindi sono difficili da piazzare, oltre al fatto che con la squadra che performa male da anni, non si valorizzano.
Per quanto concerne l'abilità nelle trattative io immagino che non le portino avanti da soli ma che siano affiancati da un pool di legali specializzati, almeno lo spero.


----------



## Djici (22 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giustissimo, concordo in pieno.
> 
> Non è tutto un disastro come si vuol pensare, ragionando di pancia.
> 
> ...



A parte sulla questione del allenatore dove hanno oggettivamente sbagliato (e sia chiaro che l'allenatore non è di certo un piccolo dettaglio) hanno fatto quello che potevano con i mezzi messi a disposizione dalla coppia Elliott-Uefa. 
A me dispiace tantissimo perché con un Bakayoko in mezzo, un Deulofeu davanti e un centrale veloce ci giocavamo il quarto posto da favoriti.

Ora il quarto posto e più che probabilmente andato. 
Così come l'anno scorso sarebbe bastato o Ibra a gennaio o un esterno sinistro qualsiasi al posto di Calhanoglu... 

Insomma non facciamo mai le cose al 100%... Però siamo sempre vicinissimi... E così la rabbia aumenta ancora di più perché mancava poco...


----------



## Solo (22 Gennaio 2020)

Vedo che è già partita la beatificazione della società quando:

- La stagione non è mai cominciata grazie alla scelta di Giampaolo, scarso e incapace di gestire le pressioni di un club come il Milan.
- Lo stesso Giampaolo NON è stato minimamente supportato in termini di rosa, "Suso trequartista". Come prendere Guardiola e poi vendergli Xavi per sostituirlo con Gattuso.
- L'acquisto di Ibrahimovic sconfessa tutta la linea del progetto giovani e può essere solo una toppa temporanea vista l'età dello svedese.
- Dalle cessioni stiamo ricavando poco o niente.

Occhio che questi sono capaci di iniziare la prossima stagione con un mediocre come Pioli, buttando ancora tutto nel WC.


----------



## sunburn (22 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Giusto quello che scrivi, ma solo in parte. La Roma con il quotatissimo Monchi ha fatto pure peggio.


Peggio non direi... In due anni un terzo e un sesto posto con una semifinale di Champions(noi l'ultima semi l'abbiam giocata 13 anni fa). Il tutto con un saldo acquisti-cessioni di +70 milioni in due anni. 
Poi, ovvio, nessuno è garanzia di nulla, ma è una questione di "filosofia" aziendale. Se prendi Marotta hai in mente un certo tipo di progetto se prendi Gazidis ne hai un altro. Lo stesso discorso vale per i dirigenti dell'area sportiva.


----------



## zlatan (22 Gennaio 2020)

Ragazzi non ci dobbiamo preoccupare. Appena torneremo in champions, ci sarà la fila per acquistarci. E prima o poi ci torneremo in questa stramaledettisima Champions, è nell'interesse soprattutto di Elliot


----------



## sunburn (22 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me le scelte non sono sbagliate in assoluto.
> 
> A capo della società, al di la dei giudizi (perdipiù a pelle), c'è una persona esperta come Gazidis.
> 
> ...


Il disastro è sul campo. L'anno scorso abbiamo finito la stagione col 4-3-3 (teorico) e invece di ripartire da lì con un allenatore diverso e rinforzando la rosa, siamo andati su un allenatore con un modulo da Medioevo calcistico e che non aveva mai espresso chissà quale calcio champagne, e in aggiunta neanche gli abbiamo preso i giocatori necessari. Dopo due mesi, si sono accorti che avevamo i giocatori adatti, abbiam cacciato l'allenaotre e siam tornati al 4-3-3. Dopo altri tre mesi abbiam capito che non abbiamo i giocatori adatti neanche per questo modulo e siam passati al 4-4-2. E, ci scommetto quello che vuoi, da qui a fine stagione saremo costretti a cambiare ancora.
Maldini e Boban ne capiranno anche di calcio(non lo so), ma per ora hanno dimostrato di capirne poco di come si costruisca una rosa. Questo a prescindere dall'affetto calcistico per i grandi giocatori che sono stati e che nulla potrà cancellare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il disastro è sul campo. L'anno scorso abbiamo finito la stagione col 4-3-3 (teorico) e invece di ripartire da lì con un allenatore diverso e rinforzando la rosa, siamo andati su un allenatore con un modulo da Medioevo calcistico e che non aveva mai espresso chissà quale calcio champagne, e in aggiunta neanche gli abbiamo preso i giocatori necessari. Dopo due mesi, si sono accorti che avevamo i giocatori adatti, abbiam cacciato l'allenaotre e siam tornati al 4-3-3. Dopo altri tre mesi abbiam capito che non abbiamo i giocatori adatti neanche per questo modulo e siam passati al 4-4-2. E, ci scommetto quello che vuoi, da qui a fine stagione saremo costretti a cambiare ancora.
> Maldini e Boban ne capiranno anche di calcio(non lo so), ma per ora hanno dimostrato di capirne poco di come si costruisca una rosa. Questo a prescindere dall'affetto calcistico per i grandi giocatori che sono stati e che nulla potrà cancellare.



La squadra dello scorso anno non c’era perché non hai Higuain che nel girone di andata ha giocato nel Milan e soprattutto non hai Bakayoko. Oltre a questo devi metterci il rendimento dei vari Paquetá, Piatek e Suso.

Per quello che é stato nella loro discrezionalitá hanno solo ceduto Cutrone, non é che hanno smontato la squadra.
Bakayoko non era del Milan, Gattuso ha mollato (e giustamente, era osteggiato dall’80% dei tifosi...).

Hanno sbagliato L’allenatore. Giampaolo é senza il minimo dubbio un errore. A cui peró hanno provato a rimediare il prima possibile, anche dopo una vittoria, dimostrando il coraggio di fare scelte.

Poi non tutte le scelte si possono azzeccare.

Ma il vero problema di questa squadra é avere una fila di giocatori dai 3 ai 4 milioni lordi di stipendio che rendono meno di uno da 1 lordo, con rendimento replicato con tutti gli allenatori e sostanzialmente invendibili. Se si riuscisse a piazzare i vari Suso, Kessie, Silva e compagnia a buon prezzo, potresti fare una bella squadra, ma se quelli ti restano sul groppone... puoi solo armarti di pazienza.


----------



## Zenos (22 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Scrivi sul furum? Interessante, ti è venuto in mente Furino, lapsus freudiano?
> 
> Scherzi a parte, che tu sia milanista quanto lo era Belluccone ormai è chiaro a tutti qui dentro, spiacente. Però per me puoi continuare, fino a quando ti viene permesso non c’è problema.
> 
> P.s: ho visto troll gobbi che hanno resistito anni e anni prima di farsi sgamare, altrove, non sei nè il primo nè l’ultimo.



*"Dispiace molto.
Torna piú forte di prima Merih !!"
*
Questo diceva il milanista da 10 Mila commenti sul post di Demiral rottura del crociato.
Tanto milanista quanto Chirico e Pompilio.fine OT

Ma Ravezzani non era tra quelli che avevano fonti attendibili sulla trattativa con Arnault?


----------



## Beppe85 (22 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Beppe, devi sapere una cosa: chiunque affermi qualcosa di positivo sul Milan diventa automaticamente un bufalaro doc, viceversa chi afferma cose negative è una fonte affidabile.
> 
> Purtroppo ormai ci è venuto il complesso di Fantozzi.



Naaaa, io sono sempre abbastanza positivo e ti dirò... non sono uno di quelli che smania per un nuovo passaggio di proprietà! Il mio è solo un parere spassionato sui vari giornalisti che quando non hanno notizie..
Le inventano!!


----------



## Beppe85 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E siamo onesti: serve Arnault per arrivare quarti in serie A?
> 
> Poi naturalmente arrivasse uno come lui si festeggia, ma nel frattempo dobbiamo tornare a lottare il quarto posto a prescindere e in modo stabile.



È per questo che non ho tutta sta smania per cambiare di nuovo proprietà. Elliott non sarà il meglio del meglio ma per arrivare quarti basta e avanza!! Non mi pare serva fare una analisi approfondita per capire che Elliott è comunque mille volte più ricca dei vari Pallotta, Lotito, De Laurentis ecc!!


----------



## Goro (22 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> *"Dispiace molto.
> Torna piú forte di prima Merih !!"
> *
> Questo diceva il milanista da 10 Mila commenti sul post di Demiral rottura del crociato.
> ...



In più osteggia tutti gli acquisti dallo stipendio importante, tranne guardacaso lo scambio Emre Can-Donnarumma


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> È per questo che non ho tutta sta smania per cambiare di nuovo proprietà. Elliott non sarà il meglio del meglio ma per arrivare quarti basta e avanza!! Non mi pare serva fare una analisi approfondita per capire che Elliott è comunque mille volte più ricca dei vari Pallotta, Lotito, De Laurentis ecc!!



Vatti a vedere il patrimonio personale dei Singer (che è quello che conta, visto che i soldi gestiti dal fondo Elliott in quanto tale non sono propriamente dei Singer, visto che sono soldi di altri che loro gestiscono, e non possono attingervi per rinforzare il Milan) confrontato anche solo con quello di Commisso e poi torna a scrivere questa cosa se vuoi.


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2020)

Non ho mai dato credito a quest'uomo, ma obiettivamente da anni ci azzecca...e temo anche questa volta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il problema principale, però, sta proprio nell’attuale proprietà. Qui è passato in cavalleria per questioni affettive dovute al loro passato da calciatori, ma non sta né in cielo né in terra che si prendano come dirigenti di vertice dell’area sportiva tre ex calciatori, di cui uno non aveva mai fatto il dirigente in un club costretto a muoversi con cautela sul mercato e due alla loro prima esperienza assoluta come dirigenti di club.
> Penso che sia una cosa mai vista nella storia dell’imprenditoria mondiale. È come se FCA avesse sostituito Marchionne con un laureando in scienze politiche.



E soprattutto non sta nè in cielo nè in terra che non mettano soldi anche laddove la UEFA lo permette.



sunburn ha scritto:


> È possibile che il Milan possa interessare a qualcuno, ma è altamente improbabile che possa interessare a chi è già leader mondiale nel settore in cui esercita la propria attività. Deve esserci la volontà di espandere in maniera esponenziale il proprio mercato e/o l’immagine della propria azienda attraverso lo strumento calcio. È questo il motivo che ha spinto Berlusconi, Suning, sceicchi ecc a spendere soldi nel calcio.



Digita su google “Dal Milan al nuovo stadio gli interessi del Gruppo Arnault, di Hines e Prelios“, ti comparirà un articolo de ilsole24ore che spiega nel dettaglio quali sarebbero gli interessi di Arnaldo ad investire a Milano.

E in ogni caso appunto, anche lasciando stare Arnaldo, dubito che nel mondo non ci sia nessun imprenditore che voglia usare un brand come il Milan e una città come Milano (che è in crescita ESPONENZIALE e con la Brexit potrebbe diventare il maggiore centro finanziario europeo) per “espandere in maniera esponenziale il proprio mercato e/o l’immagine della propria azienda attraverso lo strumento calcio“ “. 

Sarebbe quantomeno estremamente strano, al punto da legittimare sospetti che, più che non esserci pretendenti, ci sia qualcuno che li manda via per tenerci nel fango, farsi rimpiangere e impedire che nasca una nuova epopea che possa oscurare la precedente (perché l’ego di quell’uomo è tale da fargli credere che l’unico grande Milan sia stato il suo, come se il grande Milan degli anni 1950-1973 non fosse mai esistito).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E soprattutto non sta nè in cielo nè in terra che non mettano soldi anche laddove la UEFA lo permette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Per capire l’ultimo periodo occorre sapere che nel 2007 Al Thani voleva comprare il Milan ma venne fatto scappare da Berlusconi che gli fece una controproposta assurda, e occorre anche sapere che Suning voleva comprare il Milan prima di dirottare sui nati dopo, nati tardi e nati male, e anche lì venne fatto fuggire per lo stesso motivo. E che Suning volesse comprare il Milan nel 2015/2016 è confermato anche da fonti indaiste.

Così, giusto per smentire il solito refrain secondo il quale avremmo la stessa appetibilità del Torino verso i grandi investitori. Balle.


----------



## Zenos (22 Gennaio 2020)

Chissà cosa ne pensa Serafini...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non ho mai dato credito a quest'uomo, ma obiettivamente da anni ci azzecca...e temo anche questa volta.



Di sicuro ci aveva azzeccato quando diceva che “*Nel calcio esistono due tipi di proprietà: Quella etica che cerca di illustrare l’immagine dell’azionista attraverso il bene e il bello del club. Poi c’è quella speculatrice che cerca solo il guadagno a qualsiasi costo. Il Milan oggi appartiene purtroppo alla seconda categoria”.*



Zenos ha scritto:


> Chissà cosa ne pensa Serafini...



Vedremo. Di sicuro Serafini non è mai stato un bufalaro, vedremo se in questo caso ha sparato boiate.


----------



## Beppe85 (22 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Vatti a vedere il patrimonio personale dei Singer (che è quello che conta, visto che i soldi gestiti dal fondo Elliott in quanto tale non sono propriamente dei Singer, visto che sono soldi di altri che loro gestiscono, e non possono attingervi per rinforzare il Milan) confrontato anche solo con quello di Commisso e poi torna a scrivere questa cosa se vuoi.



Ah quindi Bill Gates è un morto di fame perché in realtà i soldi li ha la microsoft...
Per favore eh! Ogni tanto si supera un livello di follia incredibile. Preferisci De Laurentis? Hai mai visto Aurelio che con una delle sue società avesse la forza politica di vincere cause miliardarie contro uno dei più grandi stati al mondo (vai tu pure a leggere e a infomarti poi torna a scrivere cosa vuoi). Pensi che Lotito o Commisso ce la farebbero? Il problema è che oramai si spera nell'emiro, nel sultano, nel francese, nel cinese ecc ecc... senza pensare che forse non si sta così male. Società senza debiti, stipendi pagati, 35 mln spesi praticamente in contanti per paqueta' poco più di un anno fa. Se davvero qualcuno pensa che sia una questione di soldi... si sbaglia alla grande. Si tratta di saperli spendere. Non basta averne a quintali. Per fortuna Theo e Benaccer (che son pure costati poco) son ottimi giocatori e Ibra (arrivato a 0) si sta dimostrando ancora un grande campione. Il resto... a mio parere son solo cavolate scritte e dette per vendere più giornali.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ah quindi Bill Gates è un morto di fame perché in realtà i soldi li ha la microsoft...
> Per favore eh! Ogni tanto si supera un livello di follia incredibile. Preferisci De Laurentis? Hai mai visto Aurelio che con una delle sue società avesse la forza politica di vincere cause miliardarie contro uno dei più grandi stati al mondo (vai tu pure a leggere e a infomarti poi torna a scrivere cosa vuoi). Pensi che Lotito o Commisso ce la farebbero? Il problema è che oramai si spera nell'emiro, nel sultano, nel francese, nel cinese ecc ecc... senza pensare che forse non si sta così male. Società senza debiti, stipendi pagati, 35 mln spesi praticamente in contanti per paqueta' poco più di un anno fa. Se davvero qualcuno pensa che sia una questione di soldi... si sbaglia alla grande. Si tratta di saperli spendere. Non basta averne a quintali. Per fortuna Theo e Benaccer (che son pure costati poco) son ottimi giocatori e Ibra (arrivato a 0) si sta dimostrando ancora un grande campione. Il resto... a mio parere son solo cavolate scritte e dette per vendere più giornali.



Bill Gates ha un patrimonio *personale*, quindi soldi suoi, di cui può disporre, di 110 miliardi di dollari, i Singer hanno un patrimonio *personale*, quindi soldi loro, di cui possono disporre senza rendere conto a nessuno, di 3,3 miliardi di dollari. Commisso se non ricordo male supera i 5 miliardi di dollari di patrimonio. E questi sono dati di fatto riscontrabili. Trova le differenze.

Poi questi strozzini gestiscono assets per 35 miliardi di dollari ma, come detto, non sono soldi dei quali dispongono, quindi di fatto il Milan è in mano ad un proprietario da 3,3 miliardi di dollari. 

E lo strozzino ha così tanto potere politico che è arrivato qui prendendo Piatek, Paquetà, Higuain ecc e appena ha capito che con la UEFA non ha nessun potere ha dirottato sul progetto pezze al culo.

Non puoi paragonare la Microsoft di Bill Gates o Arnault con un fondo di strozzini, da una parte ci sono soldi veri, dall’altra dei parassiti che in qualunque società sana sarebbero schifati.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ah quindi Bill Gates è un morto di fame perché in realtà i soldi li ha la microsoft...
> Per favore eh! Ogni tanto si supera un livello di follia incredibile. Preferisci De Laurentis? Hai mai visto Aurelio che con una delle sue società avesse la forza politica di vincere cause miliardarie contro uno dei più grandi stati al mondo (vai tu pure a leggere e a infomarti poi torna a scrivere cosa vuoi). Pensi che Lotito o Commisso ce la farebbero? Il problema è che oramai si spera nell'emiro, nel sultano, nel francese, nel cinese ecc ecc... senza pensare che forse non si sta così male. Società senza debiti, stipendi pagati, 35 mln spesi praticamente in contanti per paqueta' poco più di un anno fa. Se davvero qualcuno pensa che sia una questione di soldi... si sbaglia alla grande. Si tratta di saperli spendere. Non basta averne a quintali. Per fortuna Theo e Benaccer (che son pure costati poco) son ottimi giocatori e Ibra (arrivato a 0) si sta dimostrando ancora un grande campione. Il resto... a mio parere son solo cavolate scritte e dette per vendere più giornali.



Beppe, Bill Gates è il proprietario della Microsoft. Non lo è totalmente, avendo suppergiù la metà, in coabitazione con il suo compagno di una vita Paul Allen, ora deceduto. Ma è pur sempre il proprietario della metà di una delle più grandi aziende del pianeta. Questo regala milioni di dollari in beneficenza (anche se sicuramente per scopi politici o altro). Sono soldi tangibili e spendibili sull'unghia.

Elliott non ha niente, se non un architettura che si basa sul lucro intrinseco della moneta. Non ha potere economico nell'immediato. Esce tot, deve entrare tot+1. Non produce e non crea niente, solo movimento iper-strutturato di soldi. Che poi condizioni anche le economie e le dinamiche dei mercati, è ovvio, visto il volume di affari e la sua natura, come le banche. Ma Elliott non può avere l'AC Milan 1899 come giocattolo da sfamare o da far crescere.

Questo è quanto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beppe, Bill Gates è il proprietario della Microsoft. Non lo è totalmente, avendo suppergiù la metà, in coabitazione con il suo compagno di una vita Paul Allen, ora deceduto. Ma è pur sempre il proprietario della metà di una delle più grandi aziende del pianeta. Questo regala milioni di dollari in beneficenza (anche se sicuramente per scopi politici o altro). Sono soldi tangibili e spendibili sull'unghia.
> 
> Elliott non ha niente, se non un architettura che si basa sul lucro intrinseco della moneta. Non ha potere economico nell'immediato. Esce tot, deve entrare tot+1. Non produce e non crea niente, solo movimento iper-strutturato di soldi. Che poi condizioni anche le economie e le dinamiche dei mercati, è ovvio, visto il volume di affari e la sua natura, come le banche. Ma Elliott non può avere l'AC Milan 1899 come giocattolo da sfamare o da far crescere.
> 
> Questo è quanto.



Amen.


----------

